# Lucky Shot



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Wish it had a little depth of field but... as long as the eyes are in focus.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats an awesome shot!


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Hahaha .. Nice.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks. It's a young guppy, which is why the eyes are so big.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

What lens were you using for such a short dof? I'm assuming a macro of some sort?


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

I used a Canon 100mm macro lens, handheld, f4.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice work. Lucky shot indeed!


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

lovely pic.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

“I'm a greater believer in luck, and I find the harder I work the more I have of it” 
― Thomas Jefferson


----------

